# Install QuickBooks Pro to a usb flash drive?



## haroldburdine (Mar 28, 2007)

I want to install QuickBooks Pro, version 5.0 for Windows to a Lexar 4 GB flash drive so I can can use it both on my computer at work and my computer at home. Will this work? I have not installed it on either yet, and have not set up the company on QuickBooks yet, either.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Sorry to say but that's not going to work. Although you are able to install a program onto a separate drive, there are certain things that gets changed and add to the registry that affects the working app. When you move the drive to another computer, the operating system doesn't know what to do with the program.


----------



## haroldburdine (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for replying so fast. It wouldn't even work if QuickBooks was installed on each maching, and then use the flash drive for backup each time you access the program? Then when moving to the other machine, restore the resident program from the backup on the flash drive. What I'm trying to get around here obviously, is having to lug the laptop back and forth.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Harold,

I have never used QuickBooks, but if you can backup all the data about your accounts and such to the flash drive and then import the data on the other computer, then it should work. You will have to check the help files of QuickBooks to see if is an option.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

This is true. In quickbooks you can save the data to a separate drive being a flash drive, external HDD, CDRW drive etc. and open the data on another computer. As long as quickbooks is installed on it.


----------



## haroldburdine (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks a bunch...... I'll try it.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Post back how it goes.


----------



## haroldburdine (Mar 28, 2007)

Will do.


----------

